# 15-Year Employee Opens Fire in Mississippi Walmart Store, Killing 2



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-fire-in-mississippi-walmart-store-killing-2/


----------

